# Stabilizer and Side Rod Lengths



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

I tried out one of my friend's doinker setups, Long rod was 33" and both side rods were 15". I felt a noticeable difference compared to the short stabilizer I was using. Here's my question: If I get stabilizers of the same weight and length would it feel the same? I was thinking of getting some Fuse EX Carbon Blades since I already use a shorter blade but was worried they wouldn't feel as balanced. Some people also told me that I should get shorter rods for my Compound but I feel pretty comfortable with the long ones, will they possibly be a problem? (Not sure why but seems like it since so many people advise me against them) And any difference between Es and normal Carbon Blades besides being extra stiff? I was also interested in them at that length because I am trying to get into Recurve shooting and the 33", 15" combo seems to work for me on recurves too. Not sure if it'd feel different switching from a W&W Inno to a Hoyt HPX though. Any advice on any of that?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Shooting will be the only way to tell. Find a place to shoot that setup and see what works.

If you can't and you don't want to spend those high dollars on the blades just to test, try the cheap e-bay stabilizers to get your balance length/weights. Then order the high end stabs.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Tar...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cb7fd8b2

I've spoke to this guy a couple times, he'll make anything you want. If you go with him, just be sure to tell him you want 1/4-20 threads for the weights. If you don't, you'll get standard stabilizer threads all around.


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been looking for a place that has them in stock but have been unable to find anyone who readily carries target equipment. Thank you for the link though!


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I went to look at those stabs you're talking about...yea way high priced. Nowhere around me was I able to find them. So, I'd be stuck with just blindly ordering or have the experience to know what I need.

Get the cheap stuff, find out your lengths and weights, then order the good stuff you want. Save the cheap stuff for a newbie archer.


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah they're really expensive... The only reason I'm looking into them is because I get a discount from the team I'm in and then they're around the price of a doinker. I found a guy that had a 30" long rod and 12" side rods but they weren't for me. I love the Carbon blade I have now which is why I don't just buy a doinker setup like the one I tried but I don't wanna buy it and then feel uncomfortable using it even if the weight and length are the same.


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

jason fuller VENDETTA STABS AND BARS IS hANDS DOWN THE BEST AMERICAN VALUE STAB N ROD BUILDER IN THE NATION AND DOES CUSTOm CONFIGS AS WELL WITH FAST TURN N BURN


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool deal, Thank you for the information!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll tell you right now I can feel a difference in different stabs, lengths, weight combos, type of rod, etc. To me, it makes a difference. But that's because I've played with things, experimented, and I'm sensitive to how my bow feels and reacts; I have the experience to tell. Can you tell the difference? I don't know. It depends on how much experience you have with things. But as far as I'm concerned, there IS a difference, it just matters if you can tell or not.

Long v short. The longer a stab setup is, the slower the pin will hold, but it may also open up the float just a tad. You get a shorter setup, and it will hold tighter, but it floats a lot faster, more jittery. Depends on you, your draw length, bow, personal preference, etc which is best for you. Again, if you can try different setups, I'd do so. 

A 33" x 15" setup is not a problem on a compound. In fact, that's become a pretty popular combo right now. One of the archers I worked with back home just recently purchased a Fatty setup like this, and he's doing well with it. That being said, it depends on what you want and need. I could be wrong, but if you're shooting a shorter (32" ata) compound, you may prefer a little shorter stab setup, but you may not. Again, see if you can try it and decide from there. 

Effectively, the only advantage to the ES Fuse is their stiffness. To me, that's worth the extra dough. Again, I can tell. But if you can't really feel a difference, then I'd save the money and get the regular. They still work well.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't use side rods, used to, dumped them and now I shoot better. To me they are just an accessory that adds to the cool factor.


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Sighting In, I can tell the difference on most stabilizers but I concentrate more on how steady they hold my bow rather than the vibration afterwards since the CRX has barely any. I wish I had the luxury to try out some more setups but most of the people on my team all shoot platinum hi-mod doinkers. From what you're telling my I think I'll make a leap of faith and get the blades, if they don't turn out well I'm sure I can recover most of my money since we get them at a significant discount.

target1 I never put much thought into side rods until I noticed that my bubble level always leaned left and so I tried a side rod on the left but then realized I shot a lot better with two on and a little more weight on the left side. It's all personal preference in the end, and anything you think makes you shoot better will make you better since archery is such a mental game IMO.

Thank You both! Very helpful information for me to go off of.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The blades are good stabs. I think they've proven themselves as a quality product, although the jury is still out on the whole air-resistance thing. I don't think you will regret the purchase at all.

That being said, have you looked at the Doinkers? They really are a great product. You don't have to have the Platinums to get a good stab (although I do have a set, and they're pretty wonderful lol). The Fatty is plenty stabilizer for pretty much everybody, and they're about $70 cheaper from Lancaster than the blades are. Is there more surface area on them? Sure. Will that make a big difference to you? I highly doubt it. Plus, from what I understand, the Fattys are still stiffer than the blades are, which is certainly a plus. Two of my students recently got new stabs setups, and I recommended the Fattys to them. Neither has regretted the purchase one bit.

There may be some here who disagree with me, but I'm a HUGE supporter of side rod(s), especially on a compound. Will a single front rod help with some stability and forgiveness? Of course it will. But you really need the front and back to be able to tune and properly setup the system. It's called a stabilizer system for a reason. Whether it's a single side rod or two in the back, doesn't really matter. But having that weight in the back to counteract the front is crucial I feel.


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

I had a question about how the blades move compared to doinkers affects the bow since the blades will only move up and down but the doinkers can move 360 degrees. I see that you say stiffer is better, and it is if you have a ton of weight at the end but I probably wont have more than 4-5 ounces at the tip and 6-7 on the side rods. I'm also partial of the 10 degree angle tilt in the front and the 45 degree angle the side rods make, any difference from keeping them straight?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

As far as flexing 360 vs just up and down, I don't think that's really a concern. Maybe you'd notice with lots of weight, but really, that's not anything you need to worry about. But as for stiffness in general, yah, you do want it if you have a little or a lot of weight. It makes a big difference. As for angled, I personally put my back rod mounted to the bottom of the riser, so I certainly like a lower center of gravity on that one. lol Front rod, I haven't gotten to play with angled yet, but I plan to soon. I think it could make a difference, and I don't think it would hurt. I know a lot of really good archers who have a down angle and really support the idea. I think lowering the center of gravity in general is a good idea. Just something you should try and play with.


----------



## Zbone (Aug 4, 2012)

Fury90flier - You have a contact number for the guy who sells on ebay? I couldn't find one...


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

I got my long blade a week ago and I love it! It really helps keep my sight right in the middle of the target. I haven't gotten my side rods in yet so My bow feels pretty heavy at the moment. I was excited that my score went up into the high 280s but my coach says new equipment sometimes does that and then it'll slowly go back down so I'm hoping that's not the case.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Zbone said:


> Fury90flier - You have a contact number for the guy who sells on ebay? I couldn't find one...


Sorry for the delay, I didn't notice the post. 

I do have the number but it's at work. That said, if you send a message on ebay to this guy, he will get back to you. It may take a few days...having family issues but he will get back (send another message if you don't hear back after 3 days). I know that sounds like a lot of time but it's not given his situation (I'd explain but it's not my place)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Tar...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cb7fd8b2




BoredSquirrel said:


> I got my long blade a week ago and I love it! It really helps keep my sight right in the middle of the target. I haven't gotten my side rods in yet so My bow feels pretty heavy at the moment. I was excited that my score went up into the high 280s but my coach says new equipment sometimes does that and then it'll slowly go back down so I'm hoping that's not the case.


I've noticed this before on rifle shooting...just keep the proper mindset and that diminished accuracy won't be as apparent. 

Now that you have the new stab...try blank bailing with no sights. You'll be surprised how accurate you can get with no sights.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

double post...


actually, just trying to get my post count up. It seems that my current count simply doesn't match the AT standard for the time I've been a member.


----------



## onehandedwonder (Oct 20, 2012)

hahahahahahah totaly true but a coach should not tell u that they shoud be encouraging and nice!!!


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

Just an update: I've shot two tournaments since getting everything set up. I still love the blades and the side rods are awesome! (When they don't accidently hit other siderods next to me haha). I still hold steady and my scores did go down a bit but once I get into my rhythm they're still in the 280s so it's about a 10 point increase. The only complaint I have (though minor) is the vibration of the long blade, it's a tad annoying but probably can be fixed with a dampener. All in all they were worth it (so far) I have yet to shoot outdoors with significant wind.

onehandedwonder: All the coaches like give me a hard time haha all in good fun of course!


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Isn't there a way to 'tune' your stabs? I could have remembered reading something about that on an old post....


----------



## BoredSquirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

I think they meant move the bolt so the blades are horizontal on your setup? Other than that I have never heard of tuning a stabilizer.


----------

